# Minuteman Bike Path Ride



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

This is one of the most heavily used paths in the area, and rightfully so, it's fantastic. Here are some photos from tonight's ride:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like a sweet MUT but not crowded at all compared to the trail congestion/craziness we see daily.

Where were the protesters standing in front of? Why there?

Nice bikes, nice sunset.

Want more.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Looks like a sweet MUT but not crowded at all compared to the trail congestion/craziness we see daily.
> 
> Where were the protesters standing in front of? Why there?
> 
> ...


The path starts in Cambridge/Somerville, Mass., and travels northwest passing through Arlington center. The protesters stand at a major intersection there every Wednesday evening. Regardless of which side of the political divide you come down on, they're really nice people, who mostly smile, wish you a nice night, etc. People usually drive by and honk their horns in support (this is a rather liberal area...). I believe they're part of local peace group.

The path has its moments. Last night it was quiet, since the air was a bit chilly, but the normal flow of commuters were zipping along nonetheless. It's an 11 mile path that heads out to the (somewhat) hilly suburbs, so we ride it early every weekend morning, and then take it home late in the evening; during a sunny weekend day, it's choked with rollerbladers, kids on bikes riding with their parents, etc. It's still a nice path, and on busy days it just encourages you to slow down and enjoy the scenery. 

I'd like to shoot more sunsets; I think next time I'll make an effort to get closer to the water, in order to get a broader reflection of the sky, rather than just a dark foreground. 

Thanks for the nice feedback.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

More pics of your bike please!


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm not sure how you got so many empty shots of the path. That path is busy even in the winter. When I lived in Boston I used to ride it all the time to get out to the hilly country roads.

I am pretty sure I originally saw this rant on the Minuteman from this forum. Sure it's a bit harsh, but that's Boston and it deserves to be reposted if you have that kind of sense of humor:

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/bos/70245362.html


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

FrontRanger said:


> More pics of your bike please!


Oddly, I only have a few of that bike. It's a 2006 Lemond Fillmore, but I swapped out the stock Shimano levers (which were too thin for my hands) for Cane Creek levers, along with a more comfy saddle, a stronger post, and an old purple King headset I had (which, strangely, I'm kind of conflicted about...). I'll try and include the bike more in future photos.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

gonsa said:


> I'm not sure how you got so many empty shots of the path. That path is busy even in the winter. When I lived in Boston I used to ride it all the time to get out to the hilly country roads.
> 
> I am pretty sure I originally saw this rant on the Minuteman from this forum. Sure it's a bit harsh, but that's Boston and it deserves to be reposted if you have that kind of sense of humor:
> 
> http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/bos/70245362.html


Crowds on the path are hit or miss. My experience is that the number of people on the path increases dramatically with increased sunlight. Nonetheless, I enjoy it most of the time; I've just learned to avoid it during certain hours/days. 

I think I've seen that craigslist rant posted here on RBR before. It is extremely harsh, and that attitude, being only marginally tongue in cheek, irks me. The Minuteman Bike Path, despite its name, is a multi-use path. People who insist on treating it as though it's owned exclusively by one user group should be flogged. But that's another post entirely. 

"Messengers/Anyone on a fixed gear with no brakes: You know it but I’ll say it anyway. Elite." 

Funny, too funny.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Just look for the bells.*

You can always spot the true MUT riders.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

Very true. 

I have a friend who commutes on this path every day, end to end. He refuses to put a bell on his commuter. I don't know how he does it. He did get blind-sided by a squirrel once, and a cat (both survived unscathed, my friend with minor scrapes), but I don't think either of the animals would have recognized the bell anyhow... darn suicidal squirrels.


----------

